# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Türkiye Kuzey Irak'a girmezse

## bozok

"Türkiye Kuzey Irak'a girmezse Barzani'nin Kürdistan'ı Türkiye'ye girecektir"  

*Barem Dergisi ANKARA, 
16 Eylül 2007 Pazar 


Türkiye'nin Stratejik Tehdidi: "Barzani".

Irak Başbakanı Maliki Türkiye'ye bir geldi pir geldi. Maliki Türkiye'ye neden geldi, görüşmelerin ardından ne sonuç çıktı, imzalanan Mutabakat zabtı ne anlama geliyor? 





Röportaj: Barem Dergisi

İşte tüm bu soruları Bilkent üniversitesi Uluslararası İlişkiler Bölümü üğretim üyesi Doç. Dr. Hasan üNAL'a  sorduk. Barem Dergisi'nin sorularını yanıtlayan üNAL'a göre gücünü yitirmiş ve bağımsız olmayan bir başbakanın Türkiye ziyaretinin hiçbir önemi yok. Türkiye'nin PKK ile mücadelesinde asıl muhatabının Amerika olduğunu söyleyen üNAL, PKK'nın taşeron bir örgüt asıl tehdidin ise Barzani olduğuna  dikkat çekti.

-Maliki'nin Türkiye ziyaretini nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz?

-Aslında son söyleyeceğimiz şeyi ilk başta söylersek Maliki'nin ziyareti hiçbir sonuç vermedi. Sonuç vermeyeceği de baştan belli olan bir ziyaretti. Sadece bu ziyarete AKP Hükümetinin ve medyanın bu kadar önem atfetmesi üzerinde durmak lazım. Yoksa Maliki'nin Türkiye'ye herhangi bir şey sunması, bir imkan vermesi, Türkiye'nin sorunlarını paylaşması çözümüne katkıda bulunması baştan itibaren de beklenilmeyecek bir durumdu.

-Neden beklenilmeyecek bir durum olarak nitelediniz?

-Birincisi Maliki ne kadar malik diye sormak lazım. Maliki Irak'ta malik ve muktedir durumda değil. Neden? üünkü, Türkiye'nin artık açıktan açığa hasmı durumundaki Barzani ve Talabani'nin oradaki müttefiki. Dolayısıyla Barzani ve Talabani'nin isteklerinin aksine Maliki'nin Türkiye'ye PKK ile mücadele konusunda veya Türkiye'nin güvenlik endişesine dair bir şeyler sunması beklenemezdi. İkincisi Maliki zaten şiiler arasında bulunan partiler arasında en zayıflarından birinin adayı olarak dava hareketinden başbakan oldu. Dolayısıyla şiiler arasında ki gücünün ne kadar olduğu da tartışılır bir başbakandır. Ama esas Maliki Türkiye'ye gelmeden önceki haftalarda Sünniler ile kurmuş olduğu ittifakta büyük ölçüde yıkıldı. üünkü Sünniler Maliki'ye verdikleri desteği geri çektiler. Bu arada Maliki'nin Amerika ile de ilişkileri pek iyi gitmiyor. Nitekim Türkiye'den sonra İran"ı da ziyaret etti. Ve o ziyaretine Amerikan yönetiminden çok büyük tepkiler geldi. Dolayısıyla bunları yan yana getirdiğimizde şöyle bir tablo var önümüzde; Sünnilerin bütün desteğini çektiği, şiilerle ilişkilerinin ne kadar sağlam olduğu giderek sorgulanır bir hale gelmiş, Barzani ve Talabani'nin adeta kuklasına dönüşmüş, Amerika ile ilişkileri limoni hale gelmiş bir Irak Başbakanı Ankara"ya geliyor ve bunun gelişine çok büyük bir önem atfediliyor. Bunun hiçbir önemi yok. Nitekim Maliki gelmeden önceki günlerde ve Maliki'nin ziyareti sırasında danışmanları yaptıkları açıklamalarında Türkiye ile PKK konusunda aynı şeyleri söylemeyeceklerini açık bir şekilde ifade ettiler. Bu PKK konusunda bir Amerikan ezberi var. Amerikalılar diyor ki: "PKK bir terör örgütü ama bu terör örgütüne zarar vermek için Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri"nin K. Irak'a girip orada operasyon yapması doğru değildir, hatta açıktan açığa biz buna karşıyız" diyorlar. Geçmiş yıllarda Türkiye karşı tehditkar bir dil kullanıyordu Amerikalılar. " K. Irak'a girerseniz karşınızda Amerikan askerlerini bulursunuz"  diye. şimdi o "Amerikan askeri bulursunuz" lafını bir kenara bıraktılar "girmeseniz iyi olur"a çevirdiler. Maliki'nin adamları da aynen bu cümleyi tekrarladılar. "Biz de PKK'yı terör örgütü olarak görüyoruz ama Türk ordusunun sınır ötesi operasyon yaparak Irak topraklarına girmesi K. Irak'ta bunu yapması katiyen kabul edilemez" dediler.



"Maliki konumu itibari ile PKK konusunda Türkiye'yi tatmin edemez"

-İmzalanan mutabakat metni Türkiye'nin lehine mi aleyhine mi oldu?

-Türkiye Irak Başbakanı ile terörle mücadele konusunda bir anlaşma imzalamak istiyordu Maliki ise bir anlaşma değil sadece bir mutabakat zaptı imzalamak istiyordu. Mutabakat zaptı imzaladı ama bunu imzaladığına da bin pişman oldu. Irak'a döner dönmez Barzani'nin Irak Milli Meclisindeki temsilcilerinden Mahmut Osman ki bu milletvekilinin PKK ile arası iyidir. Osman yaptığı açıklamada "PKK bir terör örgütü değildir" dedi. "Peki nedir?"  diye sorduklarında diyor ki "PKK, Türk devletinin terörüne karşı mücadele eden bir örgüttür. Türkiye'deki gerçek terörist Türk devletidir, o devlet Türkiye'nin güneydoğusunda terör uyguluyor, o teröre karşı PKK mücadele ediyor" diyor.Bunu söyleyen Irak'ın milli meclisinde bulunan bir milletvekili. Arkasından Barzani'nin resmi sözcüsü PKK'yı terör örgütü olarak görmediklerini, Türkiye ile bu konuda farklı düşündüklerini söyledi ve genel af çağrılarında bulundu ve şu ortaya çıktı ki Maliki her ne kadar Ankara"da mutabakatlar bile imzalamış olsa bunun uygulama şansı yok. İkincisi ise Maliki, PKK konusunda bizi hiç mi hiç tatmin etmeyen bir noktada olmasına rağmen Maliki'nin bu pozisyonu bile oradaki Barzani ve yandaşları tarafından kabul edilmiyor. Onlar tamamen çıldırmışçasına artık Türkiye düşmanlığı içindeler. 22 Temmuz seçimlerine kadar Barzani ve adamları lafta da olsa PKK'ya terör örgütü diyorlardı. Ama K.Irak'a Türk askerinin girmesine de şiddetle karşı çıkıyorlardı. şimdi yeni bir durumla karşı karşıyayız. "PKK terör örgütü de değil" diyor bunlar. Bu yeni bir durum anlamına gelir bence ve bunun üzerine Türkiye'nin yeni bir siyaset inşa etmesi gerekir. Bu aynı zamanda geçmiş yıllarda bizlerin hep söyleyip, yazdığı ama AKP hükümetinin anlamak istemediği bir hususta ortaya çıkıyor

-Nedir o husus?

-Bizim esas sorunumuz PKK değil. Bizim esas sorunumuz Barzani.

-PKK'yı nasıl görmek gerekiyor?

-Barzani orada bir devlet kurmak istiyor. Bu devletin arka planında Amerika var ve dolayısıyla İsrail var. PKK ise kurulmak istenen bu Kürt devletinin taşeron bir örgütü. Ona yardımcı olan bir örgüt.



"PKK, Barzani'nin taktik parçasıdır"

-Nasıl yardımcı oluyorlar peki?

-Türkiye'yi meşgul ederek. Orada burada bomba, mayın patlatarak Türk askerine zarar vermeye çalışarak meşgul etmeye çalışıyor. PKK'nın vazifesi bu. Bu arada tabii aynı zamanda Kürtçüler hadiseye şöyle bakıyor. Barzani'nin, K.Irak'ta kuracağı devlet güney Kürdistan oluyor. O da Türkiye toprakları içinden bölünecek yerler oluyor. Nitekim bunu Leyla Zana da açıkça söyledi. Türkiye'de eyaletler sistemine geçilmeli ve büyük Kürdistan eyaleti kurulmalı. "İster şu anda bu devleti kurun istemezseniz zaten 5-10 yıl içinde bu kurulacak" dedi. şimdi Türkiye'nin stratejik tehdidi Barzani'dir. Barzani'nin kurduğu, kurmaya çalıştığı devlettir. Bizim onla mücadele etmemiz lazım. Bunun taktik parçası ise PKK'dır.



"Türkiye'nin konuşması gereken adres Amerika'dır"

-Bu durumdan Türkiye'nin muhatap sorunu olduğunu çıkarabilir miyiz?

-Artık Irak hükümeti ile Barzani ile şu veya bu ölçüde işbirliği yaparak teröre karşı mücadele edilemez. Bu, bu gezinin sonuçlarından biri. Daha öncede bunu bizler biliyorduk ama bu gezinin sonucu bunları tescil etti. Maliki'nin esas gündemi bu değil. Maliki zaten şiiler vasıtasıyla Irak'ın parçalanmasını istiyor. Irak'ı parçalamak istiyorsanız Kürtlerle, Barzani ve Talabani ile işbirliği yapmanız lazım. Onlarla müttefikseniz zaten Türkiye'nin dostu olamazsınız. O güneyde bir şiistan devleti kurmaya çalışıyor. Kuzeyde Kürdistan, ortada Sünniistan oluyor. şimdi bu tablodan şu çıkıyor karşımıza bizim bundan sonra PKK terörüne karşı mücadele ve Barzani'nin arsızlığı ile mücadele konusunda ısrarcı olmuyor ve göz boyamak için yapmıyorsak bundan sonra konuşmamız gereken adres Amerika'dır.



"Barzani PKK teröristlerine doğrudan destek veriyor"

-Neden Amerika ile konuşmamız gerekiyor?

-üünkü Genelkurmay Başkanımızın geçtiğimiz aylarda söylediği bir söz var. "Barzani'ye değil onu konuşturana bakın" diyor. O halde konuşturanlar kimler, Amerika. Yani dönüpte Maliki'ye, Barzani'ye bir şeyler söylemenin bir anlamı yok. Bu arada tabii şunu da söylemek lazım.Genelkurmay Başkanımızın Washington ziyaretinde Barzani'nin özellikle PKK teröristlerine doğrudan destek verdiğini o yüzden de bu konuda kendisi ile görüşmeyeceğini söylediğinde Ankara"da başbakan şöyle dedi; "bizim işimize yardımcı olması kaydıyla herkesle, onlarla da görüşürüz."  Hatta yanılmıyorsam Mısır"da bir toplantıda "abi" dediği Talabani ile görüştü ve yine yanılmıyorsam Abdullah Gül"de bir başka toplantı da Barzani ile görüştü. Dolayısıyla bu gezinin sonuçlarından birisi de şu; Barzani'ye bel bağlamanın yanlışlığı ortaya çıktı. Başbakan bunu sırf Türk halkındaki infiali yatıştırmak için yapmadı, samimi olarak belki Barzani'den bile olsa bir yararımız varsa kullanalım diye düşündüyse bunun mümkün olmadığı ortaya çıkıyor.



"Ağzını her açtığında Türkiye'yi bölmekten bahsediyor"

-Peki ne yapmak lazım?

-Bu geziden sonra Türkiye'nin yeni bir siyaset planlaması hazırlaması lazım. Ve bu siyaset planlaması Barzani'nin kurmakta olduğu devleti Türkiye'nin milli bütünlüğü ve ulusal çıkarları için en yakın tehdit ve tehlike olarak görmesi üzerine bina edilen bir siyaset olması lazım. Türkiye böyle bir devlet oluşumunu kendi milli bütünlüğüne ve kendi ulusal çıkarlarına en büyük tehdit ve tehlike olarak gördüğünü ilan etmelidir. Türkiye'deki basın ve gazetelerin bir kısmı Barzani'nin kurmakta olduğu bu devleti bize güzel göstermeye çalışıyorlar ve diyorlar ki "küçücük bir devlet kurulsa ne olur?"  Bizim şimdiye kadar bunlara verdiğimiz destek yeter. Barzani ve Talabani bölgesinin bütün ithalat ve ihracatları Türkiye vasıtası ile yapılıyor. İskenderun Limanı üzerinden bütün giriş ve çıkışlar yapılıyor. K. Irak'taki bütün inşaat faaliyetlerini Türk firmalar yapıyor. Bu arada Türkiye'den doğrudan mal satışları ile K. Irak'ın bütün ihtiyaçları sağlanıyor. Ayrıca Barzani günlük Habur sınır kapısından milyon dolarlar kazanıyor. Buna ilaveten Türkiye, Barzani'ye ülkesinde kendi vatandaşının kullandığı fiyatın yarısına elektrik veriyor. Barzani aldığı o elektrikten Türkmen bölgelerine de vermiyor. Ayrıca biz siyaseten Barzani'ye destek oluyoruz. Barzani Türkiye'de kurduğu birçok şirketten dünyanın parasını kazanıyor. Bütün bunlara rağmen Barzani Türkiye'ye karşı hasımhane bir tutum izliyor. Yani biz bütün bunları yaptık diye bizim dostumuz olmuyor tam tersine oradaki Türkmenler eziyor, Kerkük'ün nüfus yapısını değiştirdi, Telafer"de katliamlar birbirini izliyor. Diğer Türkmen bölgelerinde durum aynı. Sadece kendi bölgesinde değil Türkiye'nin içine karışıyor. Ağzını her açtığında Türkiye'yi bölmekten, Türkiye'yi tehdit etmekten bahsediyor. İskenderun Limanına kadar her yeri alırım diyor. O zaman sormak lazım 10 küsur yıldır Barzani'ye yardımcı olmak için neredeyse çırpınıyoruz. Bütün bunlara rağmen Barzani bize en ufak bir dostluk göstermiyor tam aksine bunu bir zafiyet olarak gösteriyor.



"Devletler tarih bilinciyle hareket eder"

-Barzani neye güvenerek bu kadar rahat hareket edebiliyor?

-şöyle düşünüyor; "Amerika, Türklere emir veriyor onlarda bana bunları yapıyor. Bunlar Amerika'nın kuklası, Amerika'da benim arkamda bunlardan çekinecek bir yanım yok" diye düşünüyor. şimdi o zaman demek ki bu siyaset iflas etmiş durumda. İkincisi birazcık tarih bilinci olanlar şunu bilirler. Balkanlarda Yunanistan, Sırbistan kurulduğunda Osmanlı"ya demişlerdir ki küçücük Yunanistan, küçücük Sırbistan bunlar kurulsa devlet olsa ne olur, bunlar neticede Osmanlı"nın uzantısı olarak kalmak zorunda denmiştir. Ama sonra Yunanistan 1830"da kuruldu Osmanlı 1913 yılında Balkanlardan atıldı. Ve Balkan devletlerin orduları üatalca"ya geldiler. Eğer Rusya başta olmak üzere büyük devletler Balkan ordularını dikkatli davranmaya zorlamasalardı İstanbul"u bile işgal edeceklerdi. şimdi de diyorlar ki "küçücük Kürdistan ne olur" olur her şey olur. Dolayısıyla devletler tarih bilinciyle hareket eder. Böyle 90 sene 100 sene milletlerin hayatında kısa bir dönemdir. O yüzden her şey akıllıca, dikkatlice ve tarih şuuru ile hareket etmeyi gerektirir.

-Barzani'nin daha fazla bir tehdit unsuru olmadan nasıl önlem alınabilir?

-Türkiye için açık tehlike Barzani devletidir. Barzani'nin Türkiye'deki şirketlerine derhal el koymak lazım. Kuzey Irak'a yapılan gıda maddesi, ilaç gibi sevkıyatların durması lazım. Ayrıca o bölgeye verilen elektriğe son verilmesi lazım. Yani o devleti sıkıştırmak lazım. Bu Barzani devleti ve Barzani'nin tavırlarını bizim Amerika ile konuşmamız lazım. Yani bunu başka biriyle konuşmanın alemi kalmadı. Amerika şu ana kadar bize diyordu ki "bu konuyu gidin Irak ile konuşun." Kimle konuşacağım Irak'ta? Irak'ta kim var Irak Başbakanı, başka kim var Barzani var. Bunlar bu gezinin ardından dediler ki; "PKK terör örgütü değil."  Ben ne konuşacağım bunlarla. PKK'nın elinde Amerikan silahları yakalanıyor. Biz bunları sorunca da kaybolan silahlardan bahsediyorlar. PKK'lı terörist "biz Kandil Dağı'ndayken Amerikalılar değişik dönemlerde kendi zırhlı araçları ile bize şu silahları getirirlerdi" diyor. Zeka seviyenle alay edilmesinden mutlu oluyor ve bunu çağdaşlık olarak sanıyorsan bu yalanlara inanmaya devam edersin. Eğer güçlü bir devlet olmak istiyorsan, ülkenin geleceğini düşünüyorsan oturur bunları Amerika ile konuşursun.



"Amerika bizim dostumuz değildir"

-Amerika'ya ne demeliyiz?

-Amerika'ya, bu bölgede hem Kürdistan kurup hem de benimle dost kalamazsın diyeceksin. Dostu olmayacağını da göstereceksin. üslerini kullandırmayarak, hava sahanı kullandırmayacaksın, Habur sınır kapısını derhal kapatacaksın. Suriye üzerinden bir kapı açıp orayı kullanmak lazım. Ayrıca Amerika'ya da üslerimi kapatırım, hava sahamı sana kapatırım istersen bu konularda adımlarımı atayım, Afganistan'da, Lübnan'da seninle sürdürdüğün işbirliğine son veririm. Bizim Afganistan"da, Lübnan'da askerimizin ne işi var. Sırf Amerika'ya yardımcı olmak için oradayız. O zaman bu işbirliğe de son vermek lazım. Amerika'nın şunu anlaması lazım. Amerika, tüm bunlara rağmen oradaki Kürt devletini kurmaya kararlı ise o zaman Amerika bizim dostumuz değildir.



 "Türkiye Kuzey Irak'a girmezse Barzani'nin Kürdistan'ı Türkiye'ye girecektir" 

-Amerika bizim beklentimizin aksi yönünde bir tavır sergilerse ne yapmak gerekir?

-O zaman bölge ülkeleri ile işbirliği yapmak lazım. Yani İran, Suriye, Irak'taki diğer Araplar ile hatta Kürdistan kurulmasından şiddetle rahatsız olan Rusya ile işbirliği yapmak lazım. Yani bölgede Kürdistan oluşumuna izin vermeyen bir tavır sergilemek lazım. Ama bunları yapacak olan bir devlettir. Devlet iradesini de hükümetler yönetir. Türkiye'de maalesef en iyimser ifade ile bu konulara şaşı bakan bir hükümet var. Maliki'nin bu ziyareti sonrasında bu kadar rahat bir şekilde Barzani'nin PKK terör örgütü değil demesini neyle izah edilebilir. Barzani 23 Temmuz günü "AKP'nin kazanmasından fevkalade memnunuz" diyor. "Kürdistan'ın geleceği için çok faydalı bir gelişme oldu" diyor. Dolayısıyla bütün bunları bir hükümetin yapması lazım. Bu hükümette Türkiye'de yok. Irak'taki hadiseler öyle hızlı ve bizim kontrolümüzden o kadar çıkmış bir şekilde ilerliyor ki biz Kuzey Irak'a girmeyeceğiz desek bile sonuçta Barzani'nin Kürdistan'ı Türkiye'ye girecektir. Yani bu işten kurtulmamız mümkün değil. Bu işin ver kurtulu yok. Kerkük'e karışma orayı bir referandum ile topraklarına katsın. Bizim sınırlarımız dışında bir hadise cereyan ediyor karışmayalım adam devlet kuruyorsa kursun anlayışı hakim. Ama bir sonraki aşama yani uzak değil aynı dönemde de Türkiye içinden Kürdistan eyaleti yaygarası başlayacaktır. Ve bunun önünü almakta imkansız denecek kadar zorlaşacaktır.* 

heddam.com'dan...

----------


## bozok

K. Irak ve Türkmen davasında Genelkurmay resmen devre dışına çıkarıldı!   

*Sebahattin üNKİBAR 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 20/09/2007 



Yıl. 1995.

K. Irak ve Irak Türkmenleri ile ilgili olarak faaliyet gösteren üç devlet birimi yani Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Dışişleri Bakanlığı ve MİT zirveleri bir araya gelerek Başbakanlığa şu öneriyi sunmuştu:

-K. Irak ve Türkmenlerle ilgili olarak yapılacak bütün faaliyetler Genelkurmay Başkanlığının patronajında yapılmalı. Bu şekilde çok başlılık önlenir ve istikrarlı bir politika izlenir.

Dönemin Başbakanı Tansu üiller, kendine iletilen bu istemi MGK toplantısına götürür ve oradan da tavsiye alarak yetkileri Cumhurbaşkanının da onayı ile Genelkurmayğa devreder.

Yıl: 2003.

AKP iktidara gelmesiyle bir iddiaya göre ABD ve İsrailğin önerisi ile K. Irak ve Irak Türkmenleri konusuna da direkt müdahil olmak istedi ve yetkinin Genelkurmayğdan Dışişlerine devrini talep etti.

Ancak bu talep sunulan devlet bilgi ve belgelerinin ışığında MGK ve Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından reddedildi.  

Ve yıl 2007, aylardan Eylül...

Abdullah Gülğün Cumhurbaşkanı seçilmesinin hemen sonrasında bir gece ansızın bir karar alınır.

Karar şudur:

-K. Irak ve Türkmenler konusunda bütün yetki ve sorumlulukların Genelkurmay Başkanlığından, Dışişleri bakanlığına devri uygun görülmüştür.

Evet Cumhurbaşkanı Gülğün da onayı alınarak alınan bu kararla Genelkurmayğın uzun bir süredir kurduğu bütün mekanizmalar adeta umursanmadan yeni bir sürece start verildi.

Peki konu daha önce olduğu gibi MGKğda gündeme geldi mi?

Hayır...

Evet, AKP iktidarı görüldüğü gibi sadece Türkiyeğdeki kurumları değil, Irak Türkmenleri ile koordinasyondan, K. Irak hadisesine kadar her şeyi kontrolü altına almaya çalışıyor.

İyi de Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, yani TSK bu ülkenin en temel kurumu değil midir?  Böylesine bir önemli kurumdan K. Irak ve Türkmenler gibi, bu ülkenin üstünde titrediği bir konuda yetki ve sorumluluğu almak hangi manaya  geliyor?

Tamam Dışleri Bakanlığı da bu ülkenin kurumu ama K. Irak farklılık arz eden bir coğrafya.

Orada diplomasiden ziyade başka şeyler geçerlidir.

Bunu da yapabilecek olan kurum, Dışişleri değil Genelkurmay ya da MİTğtir.
Nitekim Genelkurmay böyle bir şeyi Kıbrısğta yapmış, yani orada Mukavemet Teşkilatını kurarak Kıbrıs davasının önderliğini yapmış ve kurtuluşuna vesile olmuştur.

Hal bu iken AKP hükümeti Genelkurmayı devre dışına çıkarıyor.

AKPğnin bu tasarrufunda bazılarının iddia etiği gibi CIA ve MOSSADğın istemleri var mı bilmiyorum ama bildiğim şey, Türkiyeğnin artık K. Irakğtaki bütün kırmızı çizgilerini resmen ve alenen kaybettiğidir.

Dahası, bu kararla Türkmen davası da büyük yaralar almıştır.

Dün konuştuğum ITC yetkilileri adeta matem havasındaydı.

Feveranları ise Türkmen davasının Türkiyeğdeki güçler savaşına kurban edilmesiydi.

Diyeceksiniz ki çekilmeyi asker istemiş olamaz mı?

Onu bilmiyorum. Ancak eğer öyle bir şey varsa, asker böyle bir talebi tamamen ümidini kesmesi halinde yapar. Yani asker sorumluluğun kendinde, siyasi kararın hükümette olduğunu ve de bölgeye operasyon gibi hiçbir adımı atamadığını görünce, al yetkiyi ve ülkeye ya da tarihe karşı sen sorumlu ol demiş olabilir.

Kısacası Türkiye, teslimiyetçi AKP iktidarı ile, K. Irak ve Türkmen davası defterini resmen kapatmış oluyor.  *

----------

